# Exploring Central Portugal, car rental, accommodations



## Solipold (Jul 13, 2013)

Hello,

I plan to explore Central Portugal between July 27 and August 11, after a few days spent in Lisbon. My goal is to visit properties for sale, most of them quintas or rural houses. Now I would like to ask people who have some experience regarding such a trip, if they believe:

a) Would it be better to rent a car in Lisbon, for the whole duration of my trip, or might it be cheaper (if possible at all) to rent a car for 1-2 days here and there, after reaching this or that city-destination by bus? Also, can I rent a car and drive with an ordinary Canadian driver's licence?

b) Would it be better to book a room at B&B before my arrival, or are there enough options available, even at this time of the year, so that finding a bed for the night shouldn't be too difficult? I might be tempted to stay a day more here or there, depending on what I will find, and so I hesitate to book well ahead.

Many thanks for your help!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If your entry and depart point is Lisbon then it's more sensible to hire a car from there, generally a week 2 weeks gets a better deal than days here and there, Canadian driving Licence no problem
Rooms should be enough available, personally I'd book the initial days I wanted for Lisbon then take pot luck from there


----------



## Solipold (Jul 13, 2013)

*extra question: Mobile Internet*

Thank you for your quick and helpful reply, canoeman! As you recommend, I will book a room in Lisbon, rent a car for the duration of my trip, and see what accommodation I can find elsewhere, on the way.

I forgot to ask about mobile Internet. I suppose there are several, different mobile phone companies, each with various packages... these things can get quite complicated. What would be the best deal for a traveler with a smart phone, wanting unlimited mobile internet for 20 days?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Probably an unlocked mobile with dual SIM option and buying a SIM here these are major companies but little competition in pricing
OPTIMUS
Vodafone Portugal ? telemóveis, internet, televisão
TMN / voz móvel, banda larga móvel e venda de telemóveis


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

you might also like to look at Lycamobile | Chamadas internacionais de baixo custo| O melhor cartão SIM internacional| SIMs Grátis 

Their cell phone prices are brilliant and I get an idea their data packs are also quite good.

As for car hire, I usually use www.arguscarhire.com


----------



## Solipold (Jul 13, 2013)

Thank you, travelling-man. I was just looking at the lycamobile website (and their 200 Mg packages) after reading your thread titled Cell phones.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Always a pleasure. 

Do you have any specific areas in central PT you want to look at?


----------



## Solipold (Jul 13, 2013)

//Do you have any specific areas in central PT you want to look at?// 

I was thinking about going South to Odemira and Odeceixe, to see by myself if there is anything I could afford close to the sea (I love to swim). But I am not convinced that is my best idea, considering that my next destination is going to be Evora, as I am interested by the area determined by this city and Mora, and Monsaraz, all the way up to the Parque Natural da Serra de São Mamede.

Then there is a house I wish to see in Castelo Branco, another one near Gouveia, and a few more in the triangle area made of Tábua, Serra da Lousã, and Coinbra. I have about 14-15 days on the road (not counting time spent in Lisbon) for all this.

These are three very different areas. I feel perhaps most fascinated by the Alentejo. The promise of olive trees and a hot, dry climate is driving me there. Nevertheless I feel like I should see other parts of the country, before taking a final decision. So far, I saw only Porto, on a three day trip in May, this year.

I am from Canada, but I lived ten years in Armenia, and a few years more in other parts of the Caucasus, as well as in Russia. I have always adapted easily to the weather, to the people and different lifestyles. Portugal looks like a wonderful country where to resettle, unfortunately I still don't know enough to choose, let's say, Estremoz over Redondo, or Figueira da Foz over the much smaller Sines. 

Thank you for asking, anyway! Writing you back helped me to get a better grasp of what's ahead. Your comments are welcome!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

The reason I asked is some areas although very quiet for most of the year fill right up in the school holidays so you might need to be careful about that when it comes to accommodation.


----------



## Solipold (Jul 13, 2013)

//you might need to be careful about that when it comes to accommodation.//

Then this is what I'll do: When on the road, I'll use my super mobile Internet package to book a room 1-2 days ahead, after it will have become clear where I am going next. And with a car, I can always get out of town, to a smaller place... 

Here in Abkhazia where I now find myself, you could just knock at any door or almost, and be offered a room for cheap!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

All Camara websites list local accomodation look at Pensios, Residencia, B&B

you can access Camara web sites by is Lousa as an example

Município da Lousã

just search by replacing bold with Camara name 

www.cm-*camaranamealllowercasenogaps*.pt


----------



## Solipold (Jul 13, 2013)

Wow, that's excellent! And many of the cities I just tried have an English version of their website! and otherwise I am just going to learn new words in Portuguese! and besides information about local accommodation there is much more!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Whole lot more useful info, few have English options but they all open in Google Chrome with Translate added as an option.
A lot of Junta's have sites which is the next tier down in administration but lot more hit & miss on info
Same format Junta de Freguesia da Quinta do Conde | Freguesia do concelho de Sesimbra
replace quintadoconde with Junta de Fregueisa name
Casa.Sapo.pt - Portal Nacional de Imobiliário map shows all Regions, clicking on a region will give you Camara's, clicking on a Camara will give you a list of Freguesia's


----------



## Solipold (Jul 13, 2013)

//A lot of Junta's have sites which is the next tier down in administration but lot more hit & miss on info//

Exactly!


----------



## TAO22 (Dec 30, 2010)

HI Solipold,
Just to say I am an ex pat British citizen living in the Alentejo near MARVAO and I would highly recommend you pay this area a visit...it's totally stunning here in the natural park Sao Mamede. If you need somewhere to stay I would recommend on Marvao itself....there is Casa Avore (look at booking.com) which you can get for as little as 25 euros per night or alternatively hotel Dom Dinis owned by a friend George...both have stunning views across the park and you are staying within the castle walls....also Georges cafe here at Marvao has free wifi internet...also a bonus if you are travelling! If you need any further info whilst here please give me a shout as I also know reliable local estate agents you can speak with and xcellent places to visit and see, Kind regards TAO 22


----------



## Solipold (Jul 13, 2013)

Hello Tao22,

Thank you for your kind reply. I should be in Marvão on July 30, as I have a meeting there with a Real Estate agent, and before that, I will be exploring the Sao Mamede region. And so I might just follow your advice and visit the Casa Avore or Dom Dinis (the house of Denis?)

Cheers!
S.


----------



## AidanMcK (Nov 21, 2011)

> I plan to explore Central Portugal between July 27 and August 11, after a few days spent in Lisbon. My goal is to visit properties for sale, most of them quintas or rural houses.


Hey, we're just about to do the same stuff you mentioned in your first post except we won't be staying any time in Lisbon. Any tips? warnings? We have accomadation first the first few nights setup, looking into renting a car (Lisbon airport I guess) now. Have a dog and a cat with us though, may make things complicated. Cheers...


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

AidanMcK said:


> Hey, we're just about to do the same stuff you mentioned in your first post except we won't be staying any time in Lisbon. Any tips? warnings? We have accomadation first the first few nights setup, looking into renting a car (Lisbon airport I guess) now. Have a dog and a cat with us though, may make things complicated. Cheers...


You might like to try looking on the websites for estate agents in the areas you're looking at and even if the individual landlords say no pets in the ad, it's a good idea to contact them to check. 

For example, some say no pets but might consider accepting some breeds of dog such as a lab.......... however, if they say they'd accept dogs then they'd have a problem if someone wants to bring in a couple of lurchers or rotties etc.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

AidanMcK said:


> Hey, we're just about to do the same stuff you mentioned in your first post except we won't be staying any time in Lisbon. Any tips? warnings? We have accomadation first the first few nights setup, looking into renting a car (Lisbon airport I guess) now. Have a dog and a cat with us though, may make things complicated. Cheers...


Sorry but dog and cat in tow your really making life difficult for yourself, I'd seriously suggest hiring a camper, there are very few B&B, Pensoes, Residencia or short term lets that do or will allow animals, you'll spend more time looking for accommodation than looking at property


----------



## AidanMcK (Nov 21, 2011)

Yes. A camper won't work as there'd be no sleep. We have a place for the first week or so through airbnb - you are dealing with people directly there so I think/hope things will be a bit more flexible, also we're going to the more rural parts of Portugal so that helps possibly.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Seriusly don't kid yourself, no one I know in my area will take animals, B&b, short term or long term and the more fixed your are in location severely limits your ability to view property, maybe you should considering boarding kennels


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

canoeman said:


> Seriusly don't kid yourself, no one I know in my area will take animals, B&b, short term or long term and the more fixed your are in location severely limits your ability to view property, maybe you should considering boarding kennels


Some do in this area (near Pedrogao Grande) but as I previously mentioned, a lot would depend on the individual animals concerned. 

For example, we'd be happy to take a lab or two and even have a pet room and dog run (at no extra charge) if needed but we wouldn't take anything that might cause problems with our own pets. 

Hope I'm allowed to say that but will understand if the mods feel the need to delete the comment.


----------



## AidanMcK (Nov 21, 2011)

Well its too late now. We'll let you know how it goes. I'll be just happy for now to see them arrive to Portugal ok, will worry about the rest later.


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

We've had people over with dogs and they managed to find places to stay but usually face to face so they see how the dog behaves. Fantastic at clearing out the rats from one place so would be welcomed back there anytime (via airbnb). Even got in at an hotel near the train station in Tomar for a couple of weeks.


----------



## sgr (Oct 7, 2013)

travelling-man said:


> For example, some say no pets but might consider accepting some breeds of dog such as a lab.......... however, if they say they'd accept dogs then they'd have a in problem if someone wants to bring in a couple of lurchers or rot ties etc.


Animals are like people - some good, some bad. Breed usually isn't the issue. As the saying goes "You can't judge a book by the cover". There are rentals that allow dogs, they're just a bit harder to find in Central Portugal.


----------

